

Scale PHP on EC2 to 30k Concurrent Users - jonthepirate
https://coderwall.com/p/__z9ia

======
ck2
Stop using APC and switch to the "new" Zend Opcache.

It can serve 10-30% more requests per second than APC and has several layers
of optimization.

It's bundled with PHP 5.5 but will work just fine with PHP 5.3 and 5.4

ps. also turn off file stat in the opcache on production servers

pps. make sure you are using PHP-FPM

------
Nikkau
Title is misleading, when only 3% of requests hits PHP, you don't "scale PHP".

~~~
hamburglar
Furthermore, extrapolating from artificial load tests is also not "scaling"

